
‘Mega-Round’ Investors Shower Startups with Millions - sharkweek
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/technology/venture-capital-mega-round.html
======
mgav
"...Moving aggressively is not a choice. Well-funded start-ups, called “super-
haves” by some investors, can afford to pay their employees more and lower
their prices, losing money in the short term to win more customers."

------
mgav
"...They must move even faster, expand their ambitions and collect more
investment money than ever — even if they might not be ready. They risk
becoming too reliant on funding and never finding a path to profit."

